# Need help with my biceps



## Voltrader (Jun 22, 2015)

I am looking for a solid routine to increase bicep growth.  I have great tri's and my arms 18.5" dry no pump.  I kind of just let my bi's go and I know that is the reason.  Simple answer is start working your bi's but I don't know quite how should it be high reps, low weight and just fill them with as much blood as possible or the opposite.  It is truly the only body part I have that I don't know what to do.  Need some help..... some guys hate leg day I hate biceps.  Thanks!!


----------



## Seeker (Jun 22, 2015)

Squats and deadlifts.


----------



## Voltrader (Jun 22, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Squats and deadlifts.


Come on not everybody here is a powerlifter.  There has to be some aesthetically inclined people around here JK. LOL! I know you are probably serious because there are benefits to both those exercises.  I want to shape though.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 22, 2015)

Voltrader said:


> Come on not everybody here is a powerlifter.  There has to be some aesthetically inclined people around here JK. LOL! I know you are probably serious because there are benefits to both those exercises.  I want to shape though.


Shape is mostly determined by genetics. The length essentially is the determining factor.  You can really only increase its size.

Since you hate doing them much like I do, then pick 3 days per week where you work them up to a little pump and quit.  I usually just do hammers 3 x per week.  Works for me. Mix that up with some concentration curls.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 22, 2015)

This is just my opinion. 
I did bi's, calves, and abs yesterday. 
This is what my workout looked like. 
Wide grip barbell curls 3 dropsets of 15-20 reps, 15-20 reps on drop.
Close-grip barbell curl 15-20 reps and the first set was a drop. 

I used a rest pause principle to get to the rep range so I didn't go super light but I didn't go super heavy. 
I usually can knock out 10-15 without a rest pause on the first set. Each set after is painful and I am fatigued forcing me to rest pause for a couple deep breaths and squeeze two or so more then repeat and I love it.

By doing super sets of just a couple exercises cuts down on the time spent but still get that crazy skin busting pump.


----------



## snake (Jun 22, 2015)

18.5 dry? This falls into one of those "My pp is only 10" what can I do to make it bigger" posts.

Personally, I feel if you are getting enough real back work in, you only need a few sets to polish off your biceps. Since all my back work is with a bar, I like to do my bi work with dumbbells; 4-6 sets with high reps. I also find it helps to give them their own day. Problem is, most guys don't want to run to the gym for a 1/2 hr bicep workout.

Signed,

Sub-18.5"er


----------



## snake (Jun 22, 2015)

Voltrader said:


> Come on not everybody here is a powerlifter.  There has to be some aesthetically inclined people around here...



There's a few, management just don't let them out of their cages to socialize with the rest of the group.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 22, 2015)

snake said:


> There's a few, management just don't let them out of their cages to socialize with the rest of the group.



Back to the brig for you!


----------



## Seeker (Jun 22, 2015)

Lol honestly I do get amazing pump when I do just plain standing straight barbell curls or machine preacher curls. 5 sets of oNE or the other. Some days high reps with moderately heavy weight and other days heavy weight with reps of 6-8. But 18.5 biceps are pretty decent.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 22, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> I didn't go super light but I didn't go super heavy.
> .



So would you say you went super medium?


----------



## Voltrader (Jun 22, 2015)

snake said:


> 18.5 dry? This falls into one of those "My pp is only 10" what can I do to make it bigger" posts.
> 
> Personally, I feel if you are getting enough real back work in, you only need a few sets to polish off your biceps. Since all my back work is with a bar, I like to do my bi work with dumbbells; 4-6 sets with high reps. I also find it helps to give them their own day. Problem is, most guys don't want to run to the gym for a 1/2 hr bicep workout.
> 
> ...



I am happy with size of my arms .  The problem is it comes from my tri's.  My bi's are long they don't have that mountainous peak.  I guess I have bicep envy.  I think we all have those body parts that lack and we such great progress in other areas you just end up like wtf.  I would gladly give up some of my tri for a peak in my bi.  

I like what POB said increase the amount of times a week at least then during the week I would get one full bi workout in.

Snake I have always looked to my back workouts to work my bi's.  I don't know like it was said who wants to do a whole session of just biceps.  Maybe that is it.  If anything I have learned through the years is if I dont want to do it I probably should.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 22, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> So would you say you went super medium?



Yes, super medium!


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 23, 2015)

I fuuking hate making a day just for arms and usually by the time I would try to do them after another body part, I was burnt and blew them off...felt the same about abs...thank goodness my bi's develop pretty easy and now I have a day dedicated to abs through boot camp...has made the world of difference...so my opinion is..if you want it bad enough, you'll do it


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 23, 2015)

I would just increase the frequency of training meaning hit them a few times a week , and in doing so vary the work load meaning one day do a compound movement like straight bar curls heavy as fuk low range reps 5 or so sets then the next do some light weight bodybuilding type work like 5 sets of 20-50 or work to failure lighter weight then one day maybe throw in both a heavy low rep and a high rep light weight movement.. 

I would never make bi's a main movement of the day but I do put a lot of accessory work in like above especially in the summer, suns out gunz out I am a sucker for complements haha 

I have one other thought and am wondering if anyone can chime in on occlusion training. I have no experience with it but I have read up on it and wonder if anyone has ever used it and gotten results??


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 23, 2015)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I would just increase the frequency of training meaning hit them a few times a week , and in doing so vary the work load meaning one day do a compound movement like straight bar curls heavy as fuk low range reps 5 or so sets then the next do some light weight bodybuilding type work like 5 sets of 20-50 or work to failure lighter weight then one day maybe throw in both a heavy low rep and a high rep light weight movement..
> 
> I would never make bi's a main movement of the day but I do put a lot of accessory work in like above especially in the summer, suns out gunz out I am a sucker for complements haha
> 
> I have one other thought and am wondering if anyone can chime in on occlusion training. I have no experience with it but I have read up on it and wonder if anyone has ever used it and gotten results??



Brad Schoenfeld talked about occlusion training in one of his papers. From what I remember off hand he felt it had some merit as a technique for hypertrophy but it wasn't one of the most significant factors.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 23, 2015)

Rich p. Said you can dream about growing your biceps.
I dream every night about them and I never work them. Just dream!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 23, 2015)

Rich Piana has officially lost his sh1t. 

See below re: steroids make your d1ck bigger


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 23, 2015)

snake said:


> 18.5 dry? This falls into one of those "My pp is only 10" what can I do to make it bigger" posts.
> 
> Personally, I feel if you are getting enough real back work in, you only need a few sets to polish off your biceps. Since all my back work is with a bar, I like to do my bi work with dumbbells; 4-6 sets with high reps. I also find it helps to give them their own day. Problem is, most guys don't want to run to the gym for a 1/2 hr bicep workout.
> 
> ...



It also depends on your overall height. At the peak of my last cycle my arms were 20" but at 6.3 they were anything but impressive.
On a midget like Lee Priest 20" looks out of this world. To have "big arms" In should prolly bring them to 22 and up.


----------



## Voltrader (Jun 23, 2015)

That's a good point.  I have long arms and torso.  Maybe that is why my legs look so good.  Well if it is all genetics s**t I will just carry on then.  No seriously I think I will increase my frequency put some work in at the end of my workouts switching around loads and reps.  Thanks for all the input.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 23, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Rich Piana has officially lost his sh1t.
> 
> See below re: steroids make your d1ck bigger




I'm pretty sure there is a pic of a growing phallus in the dictionary next to the definition of masteron...


----------



## Voltrader (Jun 23, 2015)

I went super medium after my chest workout today.  Hammer4x8, DB single preacher 4x8, and the bro curls aka high cable curls 4x8 I think that is the name. Funny thing my arms are tired.  Hope I don't have to stand in goal tonight.


----------



## McDuffy (Jun 24, 2015)

my bi's are big, what has given me the most growth has been very high intensity barbell curls beginning of workout with only a little warm up. While im fresh and full of energy blast out 4 reps for a few sets then switch to high volume curls n stuff


----------



## brutus79 (Jun 27, 2015)

Voltrader said:


> I am looking for a solid routine to increase bicep growth.  I have great tri's and my arms 18.5" dry no pump.  I kind of just let my bi's go and I know that is the reason.  Simple answer is start working your bi's but I don't know quite how should it be high reps, low weight and just fill them with as much blood as possible or the opposite.  It is truly the only body part I have that I don't know what to do.  Need some help..... some guys hate leg day I hate biceps.  Thanks!!


Stop playing soccer and join the Americans. 22" bi's instantly as soon as you burn your sambas.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 27, 2015)

I have very small biceps and a tremendous head...

I usually just do shoulder shrugs then drink heavily


----------



## brutus79 (Jul 13, 2015)

Yaya said:


> I have very small biceps and give tremendous head...
> 
> I usually just do shoulder shrugs then drink heavily



It doesn't matter what you have if you give tremendous head buddy. Answer my calls.


----------

